# Jack's Pet Keeper



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

went to Petco today, was only planning to get a .75 gallon critter keeper for keeping new plants in check (hate those snails). I ended up walking past the betta section (big mistake) and saw that they were selling "baby betta". I saw a veiltail female and I just had to bring her home!!! The betta bug bit me again, I was 1 year sober!

I'll post pics once I'm ready to release her in the Pet Keeper, she's floating in the container in a newly planted .75 gallon critter keeper.

I know she's going to outgrow her .75 gallon, I will transport her in my 6 gallon (shrimp tank) when she's bigger. I always planned on putting a betta in my shrimp tank, but since this betta is so small I will wait to put her in the 6 gallon with the "kinda on the higher side of slow" filter flow.

when I got home she was stressing









she's floating in my plant Pet Keeper


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Congrats on your new addition!
Baby bettas require special care, IMO petco shouldn't be selling them
So young.

Learn more about their care here http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=87203


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

teeneythebetta said:


> Congrats on your new addition!
> Baby bettas require special care, IMO petco shouldn't be selling them
> So young.
> 
> Learn more about their care here http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=87203


I have a 25w marineland heater, i just take it out when i take pics. I hope I do her justice and give her a nice home!


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm getting a 40 gallon terrarium that I plan to heavily plant, my betta will eventually go in it. I will also plan to give away my 6 gallon bow front as a Random Act of Kindness (ROAK). I see ROAK's on my local aquarium forum so I am bringing the love on here. Next week I will set up a mini raffle of 25 people that are local to me. I will pick a number from a bag and post the outcome. People that live around 92843 only. Absolutely no shipping, but next week! 

here's what the tank looked like when it was new about a year ago.









if you are around 92843 area copy these numbers, post your name next to the number of your choice but copy the whole list and people that are on it. remember, no shipping. pick up only.
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Your plants are beautiful.


----------

